
How Anonymous Shut Down Sites - donohoe
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/how-anonymous-shut-down-sites/?src=twr
======
iamdave
_Most botnets are operated by organized-crime groups_

And THAT is where I stopped reading.

~~~
eclark
Why did you stop reading there? That is the recent trend. Lots of the largest
botnets have been connected with russian crime syndicates. No longer are
botnets just crackers with free time on their hands.

<http://www.thetechherald.com/article.php/200912/3229>

------
theoden
LOIC also works under Mono on Linux. I tried it.

